# friday's flooding after the snow...



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

so, we got about 3 inches of snow, it turned to sleet for about an hour, then it started to rain. I flew through my accounts to get them done before the bulk of it melted. I rode with mom to get some pizzas to make a lil video of one spot that got flooded out pretty bad. Not that great of a vid, but, it gets the point accross. The water is about 5 inches deep on the road, up to a foot or so in some places off the road

http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p169/mcwlandscaping/?action=view&current=Movie.flv


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

and here are a few truck pics i took while i was out.............the last three pics, those trucks were windrowing the highway and came in front of me in a line, plowing the rain off the bridge!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

WOW!!! That is a buttload of water!!! That is the way it looked around here in our flood in July 06'. Nice music choice by the way :redbounce


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Good video, good music


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

good ole Northeastern Blvd there! Didn't go down that way in my travels, but I pushed around my share of water. Scraped down quite nicely though! Clean driveways & lots by storm's end

nice video

~Kevin


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

YardMedic;380698 said:


> good ole Northeastern Blvd there! Didn't go down that way in my travels, but I pushed around my share of water. Scraped down quite nicely though! Clean driveways & lots by storm's end
> 
> nice video
> 
> ~Kevin


i loved how well everything scraped and cleaned up! even backdragging scraped clean.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow that's a ton of Water. Did any of it freeze on friday night?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

SuperDutyFisher;380920 said:


> Wow that's a ton of Water. Did any of it freeze on friday night?


thankfully not on the road! the water cleared off of the road and the city salted the roads before they refroze. But off the road where there is still today about 5-8 inches of water, overnight it gets a thin sheet of ice on it


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I have to laugh.

I saw something similar during the past storm. Town truck with 11' wing and side wing plowing during the rain. Must of had about 20 to 30 feet of water in front that he was pushing as well. 

Not until he got to a low spot in the road did it stop. With the snow banks and drains clogged it left about 1.5 feet of water in the middle of the highway.


----------



## qualitylandscap (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow mike, thats alot of water. Did you get to try out your fisher spreader on that one?


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Sweet video Mike. Nice music choice :yow!:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Friday...I had mine done my around noonish and it was raining. I did freeze up that night here. The roads Saturday early morning before 7:30AM were a sheet of ice. The guy contracted to to my street with the city was frustrated that the snow and slush was running back around his blade and making it hard for him. I got out and talked with him because we were working on the same section a few times. Man did I get soaked bull (you know whating) with him! He said that he just takes his time and doesn't rush, I agreed that how we make mistakes and back into things etc. But I showed him with my truck with a little speed and 3" of heavy slush how far I could shoot if off the road and I will not run back in. I swear it went 50' off into the lawns!  It' was kind of fun. This was the day when you want to drive but that kid that pegged your truck with a snowball.  Lookout...Sunami!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Yaz;381195 said:


> Friday...I had mine done my around noonish and it was raining. I did freeze up that night here. The roads Saturday early morning before 7:30AM were a sheet of ice. The guy contracted to to my street with the city was frustrated that the snow and slush was running back around his blade and making it hard for him. I got out and talked with him because we were working on the same section a few times. Man did I get soaked bull (you know whating) with him! He said that he just takes his time and doesn't rush, I agreed that how we make mistakes and back into things etc. But I showed him with my truck with a little speed and 3" of heavy slush how far I could shoot if off the road and I will not run back in. I swear it went 50' off into the lawns!  It' was kind of fun. This was the day when you want to drive but that kid that pegged your truck with a snowball.  Lookout...Sunami!


LOL!!!

btw, what kinda truck was the guy driving?


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;381198 said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> btw, what kinda truck was the guy driving?


Not sure what year, but a 1 ton dually chevy, maybe a 97 with a 9' foot Fisher.


----------

